
Web-mode.el – an Emacs major mode for editing HTML templates - aespinoza
https://github.com/fxbois/web-mode
======
zaking17
I was looking for a less-complicated alternative to nxhtml/mumamo and html5.el
(which requires xhtml syntax). I've played with web-mode for a few minutes,
and it seems great. Handles html, css, js nicely.

Only concern so far: javascript variables with underscores do not highlight
correctly.

~~~
aespinoza
There are still some bugs, but the author is fast at fixing bugs. I have been
working on razor code, and found a bug on Thursday, he fixed it on Friday.

What I like the most is the speed. nxhtml/mumamo is too slow and sometimes it
is even unusable.

------
RBerenguel
Something I was looking for for a time! For now I used html-mode with mmm-mode
(to encode largish javascript chunks in javascript mode.) Looks like I won't
be needing it anymore

------
alexhutcheson
I use this almost every day, and I love it. It really does "just work", even
when you throw it files that can be a hideous mix of PHP, HTML, Javascript,
inline CSS and whatever else. I actually wrote a quick script that uses Emacs
and web-mode to auto-indent collections of files, and it does a much better
job than any of the alternatives I've tried previously (even if it can be a
little slow on larger directories).

It's also now included in bbatsov's Prelude[1] by default, which is nice since
it eliminated the needs for the little hacks I was using to disable whitespace
mode.

All in all, awesome project, and thanks so much for all the work you've put
into it!

[1] [https://github.com/bbatsov/prelude](https://github.com/bbatsov/prelude)

------
oscillator
I've been using multi-web-mode for HTML, CSS and JS recently. This simply
switches to a nominated mode when you're inside a block of HTML, CSS, JS, etc.

[https://github.com/fgallina/multi-web-
mode](https://github.com/fgallina/multi-web-mode)

Quite simple and elegant. But something that can work well with Jinja2 would
be welcome. I'll take a look at web-mode.

------
rsayers
I've been fighting with various modes trying to find a usable solution for
php/html/js for some time. This is a godsend.

------
fxbois
thanks for all those kind words. If you need compatibility with any new
template engine, do not hesitate to submit a specific issue on github.

------
rcconf
I keep getting:

Search failed: "<"

whenever I try to indent into a <script> tag. I also don't see any
highlighting on the HTML, it's all grey. I guess installation failed for me.
(I used marmalade.)

I was super excited as xhtml has a large set of problems and I've been looking
for a replacement. Did anyone else have similar issues?

edit: html is suppose to be grey (I'm not a fan.) and the indentation failure
on a script tag still remains. There's a work around, add a newline after the
<script> and then indent.

~~~
aespinoza
Check the FAQ here: [http://web-mode.org/](http://web-mode.org/)

It might be a problem with othere modes: "Syntax coloring does not work

Do not enable rainbow-mode or whitespace-mode with web-mode (see above).
Moreover, some users might report issues when using themes that not play
nicely with web-mode. Tip: when using emacs in a terminal, always try to
enable 256 colors compatibility (xterm-256color)."

Update: Fixed some typos.

~~~
rcconf
The only mode that is enabled is Web-mode. I'm using
[http://emacsformacosx.com/](http://emacsformacosx.com/) with an empty .emacs
file to test this.

------
marai2
The source is a nice example of pretty clean looking elisp.

------
shabble
I keep meaning to figure out why this isn't working for me, because trying to
use nxhtml-mode along with any sort of templating or embedded script tags is
an exercise in frustration.

But web-mode (installed via ELPA) doesn't seem to be working at all, and any
number of bits of my .emacs.d/ cruft could be to blame. Time for some -Q next
reboot, perhaps.

------
TeMPOraL
Awesome! This is exactly what I need for my daily work with Emacs! (tried mmm
before, but it was crazily unstable and slow).

------
gstovall
Just found this the other day. Been working like a charm for HTML and some ERB
templates.

------
kt9
Just installed it and I'm trying to edit my views in PlayFramework that
contain scala code as well as javascript in script tags.

It seems to be getting confused with the braces in the scala bits and the
javascript code.

~~~
fxbois
Can you post an issue on GitHub with a big template example (on
gist.github.com). I'll be happy to add scala compatibility

------
philjackson
Looks great - going to give it a try tomorrow.

I'd love to hear about how you made it, did you generate any of the elisp with
another program?

------
themckman
Anyone know of something similar for Vim?

~~~
Ziomislaw
use evil-mode for vim-in-emacs won't find anything simmilar in vim.

------
4dl0v3-p34c3
This is kinda against the REST architecture, so I'll stick stick with my
customized org-mode script.

------
Grue3
I code Django sites and definitely recommend this for Django templates.

------
auvrw
niiice. perhaps make some edits at the emacs wiki so more people will know
there's an alternative to mmm &/or nxhtml?

~~~
mnemonik
> perhaps make some edits at the emacs wiki...

It's a wiki, go for it ;)

------
nickstinemates
ot feedback: the font aliasing looks strenuous to look at. Maybe reconsider
your settings.

